# Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...



## killer89 (22. August 2008)

*Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Hi, also bei uns auf der Arbeit wollen wir den Leuten die Remoteunterstützung anbieten, damit wir nicht immer nach unten laufen müssen, wenn was Simples nicht funktioniert... ich hab nun schon so viel im Netz recherchiert und nix passendes gefunden, was weiterhilft...

Das Problem ist, dass das Anbieten der Funktion schlichtweg nicht möglich ist... und das seit etwa dem SP2 für WinXP

Entweder kommt: "Zugriff verweigert" oder sonst eine Fehlermeldung, die den Zugriff auf den Client verbietet... oder halt RPC-Server konnte nicht gestartet werden oder ein anderes Programm, so dass der Zugriff halt nicht funktioniert...  
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir (uns) da helfen, weil es wirklich elendig ist immer nach unten zu laufen, nur weil Word mal wieder nicht so funktioniert, wie es soll...

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (22. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

also wenn ich das richtig verstehe kannst du es auswählen aber trotzdem funktioniert es nicht?

also ich würd folgendes versuchen.

als admin anmelden, das häkchen setzten und mich als erlaubten benutzer adden (wenn ich natürlich auch das lokale admin konto nutze, kann ich den schritt weglassen) danach zur firewall gehen (wenn installiert/noch an) und da RPC freischießen  (das gleiche natürlich auch bei allen anderen firewalls die im weg zu meinem arbeitsplatz rechner stehen) und dann sollte das an sich auch gehen.


----------



## HeNrY (22. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Nimm am besten Teamviewer - ist wesentlich einfacher


----------



## xTc (22. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Einfachste Lösung:

RealVNC. Du musst auf den Clients zwar eine Server-Software installieren, danach aber hast du keinerlei Aufwand. Bei dir installierst du den Client mit und kannst so dir alle Rechner im Netzwerk ansehen. Ist eine feine Sache. Ich habe schon oft mit RealVNC gearbeitet und kann es nur empfehlen. 


Infos zu RealVNC gefällig? Klick hier:
RealVNC - RealVNC remote control software


Alternativ falls Ihr etwas für "Umsonst" sucht: VNC Free Edition 4.1.2.
VNC Free Edition 4.1.2 Download


Gruß


----------



## killer89 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Hmm... thx für die Antworten, werd mir das mal am Montag bei der Arbeit wieder angucken... nur "kostenlos" geht ja nich, sind ja keine Privatanwender... daher solls am Besten eben die Remotekonsole sein, aber ich versuch dann auch mal den Tipp von Las_Bushus

MfG


----------



## killer89 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Also zum Tipp von Las_Bushus kann ich nur sagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert irgendwie nicht... wenn ihr also noch mehr wisst, dann immer her damit 

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

eh wieso kommt das in einer webpage?!

warum nutzt du nicht den remotedesktop den es unter start->programme->zubehör->kommunikation->remotedesktop gibt?


----------



## killer89 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Ich hab das Bild nur eingebunden  das ist ein lokal auf meinem System geschossener Screenshot 

MfG
P.S.: dein Tipp, auch unter Ausführen... -> mstsc zu erreichen ist nicht Ziel meiner Bemühungen... ich will das über das Hilfe und Support-Zentrum machen mit dem Befehl, der bei Ausführen... eingegeben wird: hcp://CN=Microsoft%20Corporation,L=Redmond,S=Washington,C=US/Remote%20Assistance/Escalation/Unsolicited/Unsolicitedrcui.htm
dabei kommt dann der Fehler. Normalerweise sollte ne Meldung auf dem Bildschirm des Nutzers erscheinen, dass man einen Remotezugriff angeboten bekommt. Nur funktionierts eben nicht... 

MfG

Edit: somit kann der User dann sehen, was wir machen  also wohin wir die Maus bewegen usw. und muss sich auch nicht wieder neu anmelden, sondern kann, wenn wir wieder "runter" sind ganz normal weiterarbeiten


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

aber --web page dialog und das ie symbol sagen mir was anderes O.o

anyways

bei mir gibt es beim remotedesktop-reiter 2 häkchen, das untere ist das entscheidende, ich hoffe das du das gesetzt hast, das obere ist glaube nur das es überhaupt geht und das untere ist das zulassen, eines remotezugriffs auf den rechner.


----------



## killer89 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Ja... kann vllt davon kommen, dass ich das nu über ein virtuelles Netzwerk mache und es daher das IE-Symbol her hat... is ja auch egal, alles andere geht ja über die virtuellen PCs, nur halt Remotezugriff nicht und das geht halt auch in Hardware nicht, also auch nicht in unserem "echten" Netzwerk... 

Die Haken unter Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Remote hab ich beide gesetzt also für den RDP-Zugriff gehts also (funktioniert auch) 

Problem bleibt weiterhin das Anbieten von Remoteunterstützung... also das man komplett den Bildschirm des Benutzers sieht und dieser zugucken kann, wie man was verändert... das geht eben nicht über den RDP-Zugriff, da wird der User gekickt... . 

Das Problem tritt übrigens nur unter XP auf, PCs, die über unseren Terminalserver angebunden sind, können ohne Probleme ferngesteuert werden...

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

asooooo, problem erkannt....

das geht mit rdp nicht, da kann immer nur einer am pc spielen, und natürlich geht es beim terminalserver da ja dort viele gleichzeitig drann rumspielen können....

wenn du sowas mit windowseigenen mitteln machen willst brauchst du das netmeeting (mit dem geht das, so wie du das willst) oder halt vnc.

MfG,

Las_Bushus


----------



## killer89 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Dann probier ich mal das Netmeeting aus... mein Chef sagte bloß, dass es vorher mal ging (seit dem SP2 wohl nicht mehr) halt mit den normalen Boardmitteln von Windows... hab auch schon was im Netz gefunden, aber funktioniert hat bisher nichts davon...

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

netmeeting ist dafür das richtige, der arme mitarbeiter macht dann einfach eine sitzung auf und du steigst da ein, dann gibt er dir die rechte was zu machen und los gehts


----------



## killer89 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Und wat mach ich nu?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So funktioniert das leider nich 

MfG

edit: ich wäre äußerst dankbar für eine genauere Beschreibung


----------



## Las_Bushus (26. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

puh da muss ich das mal wieder ausprobieren, müsstest mir etwas zeit geben, muss ja nebenbei auch arbeiten. aber ich versuch das dann mal zu machen.


----------



## killer89 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

wär nett von dir, wenn du dir dafür die Zeit nimmst  ich muss ja auch arbeiten, zumindest sollte ich das  aber ich blick das echt nicht so ganz... ich versteh auch nicht, warum Microsaft das nich einfach einfach machen kann ...

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (26. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

also ich hab mir das jetzt mal kurz wieder angesehen, also bei tools->einstellungen gibts die beiden häkchen mit prefer to make secure outgoing calls und prefer to recieve secure incoming calls, da solltest du bei beiden das gleiche einstellen (also entweder secure oder unsecure, ich würde mit unsecure anfangen um erstmal zu sehen obs überhaupt geht). und dann gibts da bei tools->remotedesktopsharing (das klingt verdächtig gut =P) da, einmal durchklicken. und dann den anderen anrufen (also dessen ip adresse) und dann kannst du unten auf "share program" klicken und dann auch sagen das der andere das benutzen darf. ich habs jetzt nicht groß getestet aber so in etwa sollte das wohl gehen.


----------



## killer89 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Also Anruf funktioniert, allerdings gibts da noch ein (hoffentlich) kleines Problem... siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haste noch irgendwelche Tipps?

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (26. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

der button ist egal, der unten links ist der den du suchst


----------



## killer89 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Jaaa, hab den auch schon gefunden XD fand die Umschreibung bloß n bissl doof...  n bissl ausprobiert, funktioniert wunderbar  nun muss nur noch der Chef überzeugt werden 

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (26. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Na das ist doch mal was Erfreuliches =D

Dann viel erfolg mit deinem Chef =P

MfG,
Las_Bushus


----------



## killer89 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*


geht doch nich... mein Chef und ich wollten das ausprobieren, aber ich kann weder ihn anrufen, noch er mich? kann das an den Firewalls liegen??

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (28. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

wenn da firewalls dazwischen sind solltest du denen sagen das es ein netter zug wäre netmeeting durchzulassen (wenns nur die vom pc ist) wenn da wirkliche firewalls dazwischen sind, solltest du mal nach den ports dazu suchen (sollte bei wikipedia stehen)


----------



## killer89 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> wenn da firewalls dazwischen sind solltest du denen sagen das es ein netter zug wäre netmeeting durchzulassen (wenns nur die vom pc ist) wenn da wirkliche firewalls dazwischen sind, solltest du mal nach den ports dazu suchen (sollte bei wikipedia stehen)


Ja, waren die Firewalls, die über die lokale Richtlinie gesteuert werden... somit kommt dann auch bei niemandem ne Meldung, dass da was kommt... is nu aber auch egal, denn mein Chef hat den Fehler mit der Remoteunterstützung gefunden, war n Tippfehler drin    funktioniert also wieder 

Nu hab ich nur noch folgendes Problem: Da ich als Azubi (noch) nicht die vollen Adminrechte habe, muss ich mich über den Domänencontroller anmelden und von dort die Remoteunterstützung anbieten.
Das ist leider nicht möglich ohne den aktivierten "Hilfe und Support"-Dienst.
Leider ist der bei den Diensten nicht zu finden, hoffe hier kann mir noch geholfen werden... anbei ein Screenshot, wie es unter WinXP auf meinem lokalen System aussieht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (28. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

abgesehen von dem hässlichen windowsschema 

also ich hab gerade mal auf einem unserer 2003er geschaut da gibts das unter start->verwaltung->dienste->hilfe und support

wenns bei dir nicht sein sollte (was ich sehr komisch finden würde), würd ich mir die cd zu dem ding schnappen die einwerfen und sagen software nachinstallieren und dann das hilfe und supportzeug auswählen.


wieso kannst du das nicht vom lokalen pc machen? für remote braucht man an sich ja keine adminrechte O.o


----------



## killer89 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> abgesehen von dem hässlichen windowsschema


ich steh auf das klassische Schema  hab ich seit Win98 ^^ und frisst etwas weniger RAM  blau oder silber is auch öde und Vista(style) suckt...



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> also ich hab gerade mal auf einem unserer 2003er geschaut da gibts das unter start->verwaltung->dienste->hilfe und support
> 
> wenns bei dir nicht sein sollte (was ich sehr komisch finden würde),


gibts leider nicht...


Las_Bushus schrieb:


> würd ich mir die cd zu dem ding schnappen die einwerfen und sagen software nachinstallieren und dann das hilfe und supportzeug auswählen.


darf ich nicht  (wegen Neustart...)


Las_Bushus schrieb:


> wieso kannst du das nicht vom lokalen pc machen? für remote braucht man an sich ja keine adminrechte O.o


bei uns schon... man muss domänenadmin sein... hier wird alles mit Gruppenrichtlinien gemacht und mein Azubi-Account hat schon sehr viele Rechte, nur die höchste Stufe noch nich 

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (28. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

also 1. du sollst nicht drüber installieren sondern die cd einlegen und auf start->systemsteuerung (jetzt muss ich gerade mal raten) ->software gehen und dann da software nachinstallieren irgendwo finden (das kann ich dir erst morgen sagen^^) also nix mit neustart 

2. seit wann gibts stufen bei en Rechten?! es gibt gruppen und wenn man halt nicht zur domänen-admin-gruppe gehört darf man natürlich auch nicht das machen was ein domänen-admin darf 

das sind halt keine stufen in dem sinne sondern gruppen mit verschiedenen rechten. (nur als notiz... sowas könnte in dich mal ein lehrer fragen  oder gar der chef^^)

was lernste eigentlich genau? fi-si? und welches ausbildungsjahr bist du?


----------



## killer89 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Das war mir schon klar mitm Nachinstallieren, nur hatte mein Chef Angst, WENN denn neu gestartet werden müsste... schließlich wäre das unser Domänencontroller  trotzdem nett, wenn du mir den genauen Weg sagst 

Naja "Stufen" gibts nicht, bin nur halt nicht in der richtigen Gruppe drin, wir ham da wohl 2 Gruppen... naja is auch egal, jedenfalls bin ich kein Domänenadmin.

Ich lerne jetzt IT-Kaufmann und bin im 1. Jahr   muss also noch viel lernen 

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (29. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Soo also ich hab gerade mal gesucht beim software nachinstallieren findet man da nix.
Aber da es die svchost.exe garantiert auch auf dem Server gibt, würd ich sagen das man den service da per hand reinbauen könnte.

wie man einen Service hinzufügt kann ich dir nicht aus dem Hut sagen, da müsstest du mal google fragen.

beim Hinzufügen musst du ja dann nur eintragen was da oben in deinem screenshot schon drinn steht.


----------



## killer89 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Joa, werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen  danke für deine Hilfe  ich meld mich, wenn ich noch Fragen hab  

MfG


----------



## Las_Bushus (29. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

Büdde,

das melden hilft nicht  ich glaub nicht das euer Chef dich ne webcam installieren lässt , also schreib lieber


----------



## killer89 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Remoteunterstützung anbieten funktioniert nicht...*

 ja mach ich, meinte ich doch 

MfG


----------

